# Looking for bolt on Roadster center caps and spinners



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Post up caps and spinners you have for sale preferred roadster or Luxor center caps and spinners or text me pics with price 602-312-8877 I can provide my own shipping thanks


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Or crown bolt on caps and spinners


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Theres a website that sells mclean style caps and tru ray caps, will fit roadster wheels 56 spoke hope this helps.
www.rallyamerica.com


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

tpimuncie said:


> Theres a website that sells mclean style caps and tru ray caps, will fit roadster wheels 56 spoke hope this helps.
> www.rallyamerica.com


So tru ray caps will fit roadsters? Bolt ons


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

I have gold luxor spinners..


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

EL ESE 67 said:


> So tru ray caps will fit roadsters? Bolt ons


Nop


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> Nop











56 spoke roadsters with tru ray caps.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

EL ESE 67 said:


> So tru ray caps will fit roadsters? Bolt ons


If you have the old skool where caps pop on yes they will.


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> 56 spoke roadsters with tru ray caps.


Damn those look good!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

post pics of your rims...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I personally dont like the roadster caps with spinners, change it up make em look old skool. 










Or can throw some spinners like these


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> I personally dont like the roadster caps with spinners, change it up make em look old skool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had a set 80 spoks and McLean caps didn't fit, thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

eight1eightstyle said:


> post pics of your rims...


I'll post pics when I get home from work


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

EL ESE 67 said:


> So tru ray caps will fit roadsters? Bolt ons





















i just check again and this is what I have


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

also have these new gold spinners....


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok so these the wheels I got for free I just wanted the tires... Got the rims with them.. What kind of wheels are these ?


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Comparing my pic of my wheels versus yours tpMuncie the hub looks bigger and the spokes shorter


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

The hub measures like 7 inches


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> The hub measures like 7 inches









luxors


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Robert =woody65= said:


> I had a set 80 spoks and McLean caps didn't fit, thanks for the info:thumbsup:


52 spoke mcleans and 56 spoke roadsters only bro.


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

here a pic of my late 90 80-spoke roadster sporters..


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> Or crown bolt on caps and spinners


I have three roadster caps


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

tpimuncie said:


> 52 spoke mcleans and 56 spoke roadsters only bro.


got it thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

66vert said:


> I have three roadster caps


How much?


----------



## trunningcrane1111 (8 mo ago)

eight1eightstyle said:


> also have these new gold spinners....
> View attachment 684409
> 
> View attachment 684410


How much?


----------

